# *+* لمسات سحريه *+*



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور.. 
ويكرم حيث كان.. 



اللمسة الأولى: ((الإبتسامة)) 


الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ 

وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة.. 

وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..فأبتسموا بكل اللغات.. 




اللمسة الثانية: ((الإعتذار)) 


أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا.. 

إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه 

وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..أو أبكى عينا..والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع 

أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. فأعتذروا بكل اللغات.. 





اللمسه الثالثة: ((المحبة)) 


وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين ..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم ستجد 

قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء .. 

والمحبة لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا 

من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة .. فأحبوا بكل اللغات.. 





اللمسة الرابعة: ((السؤال)) 


قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم 

بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات.. 

فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره.. 

أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات.. 





اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة 

في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 

أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات أو ككتابة رد كما نفعل في المنتديات.. 
__________________​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة 

في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 

أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات أو ككتابة رد كما نفعل في المنتديات..



كلام جميل قوي يا كاندي


مرسي ليكي​*


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة
> 
> في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح..
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## red_pansy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلام جميييييييل ياماما ولمسات اروع *

*ميرسسى ياحبىىىىىىىىىى*

*ربنا يخليكىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *كلام جميييييييل ياماما ولمسات اروع *
> 
> *ميرسسى ياحبىىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكىىىىىىىى*​




ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك​​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نصائح وتأملات جميلة
شكرا" اخت candy shop
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> نصائح وتأملات جميلة
> شكرا" اخت candy shop
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_(خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات ) 


نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور.. 
ويكرم حيث كان.. 




اللمسة الأولى: ((الإبتسامة)) 


الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ 

وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة.. 

وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..فأبتسموا بكل اللغات.. 




اللمسة الثانية: ((الإعتذار)) 


أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا.. 

إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه 

وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..أو أبكى عينا..والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع 

أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. فأعتذروا بكل اللغات.. 





اللمسه الثالثة: ((المحبة)) 


وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين ..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم ستجد 

قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء .. 

والمحبة لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا 

من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة .. فأحبوا بكل اللغات.. 





اللمسة الرابعة: ((السؤال)) 


قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم 

بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات.. 

فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره.. 

أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات.. 



اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) 


أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة 

في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 

أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات 
منقووووووول_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى على الكلمات الجميله دى يا تونى*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع راااااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير  كيرو على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


swety koky girl قال:



*ميرسى على الكلمات الجميله دى يا تونى*​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*



> _أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة
> 
> في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. _


 
الله عليك يا تونى 

مواضيعك جميله جداااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

شكرا تونى على لمساتك السحريه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

*رائع موضوعك اخ .تونى.تون.
مشكور 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


candy shop قال:



الله عليك يا تونى 

مواضيعك جميله جداااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله معنا كلنا
ميرسى كتير جدا على زوقك
منوره كل المواضيع
مشكوووووووووره​_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


مينا 188 قال:



			شكرا تونى على لمساتك السحريه 
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك مينا
مشكوووووووووووووور​_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_

كليمو قال:



*رائع موضوعك اخ .تونى.تون.
مشكور 
ربنا يباركك
*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووور​_​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

*ميرسي يا توني علي الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

موضوع جميل من عضو اجمل ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*



> _اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة))
> 
> 
> أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة
> ...



حقا ما قولت يا توني


ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


mero_engel قال:



*ميرسي يا توني علي الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير 
وميرسى اكتر على المرور
مشكووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


moviemaker قال:



موضوع جميل من عضو اجمل ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك ده كتير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*




محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> حقا ما قولت يا توني
> 
> 
> ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع
> ...


ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووره​


----------



## فونتالولو (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا توني 

اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) 


أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة 

في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 

أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات _


----------



## SALVATION (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*




فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا توني
> 
> اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة))
> ...


ميرسى ليكى
وميرسى اكتر على مدخلتك الجميله
مشكوووووره​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

[*كلام جااااااااااامد
جدااااااااا"
اية يا عم تونى تون 
الكلام الجامد دة
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

_


viviane tarek قال:



			[*كلام جااااااااااامد
جدااااااااا"
اية يا عم تونى تون 
الكلام الجامد دة
ربنا يبركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى
يا باشا ده انتى اللى ميرسى كتييير على تشجيعك ده
مشكوووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يناير 2009)

*خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..
أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..
وتتسع له الصدور..

اللمسة الأولى: الإبتسامة
----------
الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..
فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ
وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..
فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة..
وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..
فأبتسموا بكل اللغات..

اللمسة الثانية: الإعتذار
----------
أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..
وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..
وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا..
إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب 
فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..
وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه
وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..
أو أبكى عينا..
والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة 
أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع
أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. 
فأعتذروا بكل اللغات..

اللمسة الثالثة: المحبة في الله
-----------
وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين في الله..
قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..
أحببهم في ذات الله ستجد قلوبهم تحييك..
ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك 
وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء ..
والمحبة في الله لها صورها..
فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..
ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..
ومنا من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها 
فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة في الله.. 
فأحبوا في الله بكل اللغات..

اللمسة الرابعة: السؤال
----------
قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..
نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم
بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات..
فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..
أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره..
أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف 
أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات..

اللمسة الخامسة: الصلاة
----------
أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء 
وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة
في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..
فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 
فأدعوا للأخرين يدعى لكم بكل اللغات​*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



> وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين في الله..
> قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..
> أحببهم في ذات الله ستجد قلوبهم تحييك..
> ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك
> ...



اشكرك اختي هابي

للموضوع الرااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يناير 2009)

*خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات ) 


نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور.. 
ويكرم حيث كان..







اللمسة الأولى: ((الإبتسامة)) 


الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ 

وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة.. 

وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..فأبتسموا بكل اللغات..







اللمسة الثانية: ((الإعتذار)) 


أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا.. 

إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه 

وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..أو أبكى عينا..والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع 

أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. فأعتذروا بكل اللغات..







اللمسه الثالثة: ((المحبة)) 


وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين ..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم  ستجد 

قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء .. 

والمحبة لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا 

من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة .. فأحبوا بكل اللغات.. 








اللمسة الرابعة: ((السؤال)) 


قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم 

بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات.. 

فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره.. 

أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات.. 








اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة)) 


أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة 

في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. 

أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات أو ككتابة رد كما نفعل في المنتديات..​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*موضوع جميل جدا


شكرا كيريا​*


----------



## eriny roro (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

واااااااااااو 
اية الحاجات الحلوة دى حلوة مووووووووووووووت
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*شكرا اخ مايكل للمرور*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*ميرسى ارينى ياقمرة للمرور*


----------



## zama (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

موضوعاتك مفيدة 
شكرا جزيلا.................


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*ميرسى جداا مينا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## menam (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*ميرسى مينام للمرور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

موضوع رائع يا كيريا

شكرااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااا كليمو
للمرور الحلو 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



كليمو قال:


> ​
> اشكرك اختي هابي
> 
> للموضوع الرااااااااااائع
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*موضوع جميل جدااا

شكرا ليكي هاااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

موضوع جميل ياهابي وكلمات احلي
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعبك





​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

كالعاده موضوع رائع هابي 
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

شكرا على الموضوع الرااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*

*شكرا مام هابى على الموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
**​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> شكرا ليكي هاااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



BishoRagheb قال:


> موضوع جميل ياهابي وكلمات احلي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعبك
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> كالعاده موضوع رائع هابي
> تسلم ايديك​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب*



come with me قال:


> *شكرا مام هابى على الموضوع الرائع *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
> **​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2009)

*لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*


لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة.. 



اللمسة الأولى:

الإبتسامة


الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح


لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة
بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة..
وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بال............ والوفاء..فابتسم للناس يرفعوك.


*****

**************************************

اللمسة التانية :


الإعتذار


أحياناً نخطأ ولا نرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحياناً أخرى قد نبتدي في طريق الخطأ ... 


وأحيانا أخرى نشك أننا أخطأنا.. إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب
فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه وذاك الذي
يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلباً ..أو أبكى عيناً .. فالإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون
برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع أو بكلمة واحدة أنا آسف.. 

فأعتذر تكسب .........الناس.


*****

**************************************

اللمسةالثالثة

الحب في الله.


وما أجملها من لمسة..أحب الآخرين احبوا بعضكم بعضا.. قدم لهم .. أخدمهم .. سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم .. أحببهم في  الله ستجد قلوبهم تحييك.. ترحب بك .. وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بالإخاء و المحبة ..


فهنيئاً لتلك القلوب المحبة ​
فحبك  لربنا .. 

ليجعل حبّك في قلوب الناس.



*****

**************************************

اللمسة الرابعة: 

السؤال


قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية .. نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك .. فالسؤال عن الآخرين يشعرهم بأهميتهم .. بقيمتهم .. بمحبتهم .. يولد فيهم شعور رائع لا تصفه الكلمات .. فمن منّا بصراحة من يسأل عن الآخرين إذا غابوا...


أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا أصابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية .. 

وللسؤال صوره أيضاً..إمّا بزيارة أو بمكالمة هاتفية أو بإرسال رسالة ...

فبادر إلى تفقد

أحبّاءك اليوم...ليتذكّروك غدا.








منقول
​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*




> الحب في الله.
> 
> 
> وما أجملها من لمسة..أحب الآخرين احبوا بعضكم بعضا.. قدم لهم .. أخدمهم .. سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم .. أحببهم في الله ستجد قلوبهم تحييك.. ترحب بك .. وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بالإخاء و المحبة ..


​
*ميرسى كاندى لمسات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## god love 2011 (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

*          اللمسةالثالثة

الحب في الله.


وما أجملها من لمسة..أحب الآخرين احبوا بعضكم بعضا.. قدم لهم .. أخدمهم .. سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم .. أحببهم في الله ستجد قلوبهم تحييك.. ترحب بك .. وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بالإخاء و المحبة ..


فهنيئاً لتلك القلوب المحبة 

فحبك لربنا .. 

ليجعل حبّك في قلوب الناس.

موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع ياماما
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

*راااااااااااااائع يا كاندي 

تسلم ايديكي ​*


----------



## لي شربل (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

*الرب يباركك كاندي ع هيدي اللمسات 
لانو بدون الإبتسامة ما رح يكون هونيك الفه بين الناس عند الوهلة الأولى للقا
وبدون الإعتذار رح تنجرح الكثير من القلوب المسالمة .
وبدون المحبة الأخوية رح يتحول العالم لحلبة صراع .
وبدون السؤال عن الأخرين رح يشعر الكثيرون بالوحدة والضياع .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة .
*​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

*الله عليكى يا امنا الغالية*
*كلها لمسات جميلة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

موضوع هايل وروعة كاندى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

شكرا كاندى
على اللمسات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى لمسات رااائعه جدااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

جميل اوى كاندى 
موضوع فعلا مميز
ميرسى خالص 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *اللمسةالثالثة​*
> 
> _*الحب في الله.*_​
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



red rose88 قال:


> *راااااااااااااائع يا كاندي​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي *​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك كاندي ع هيدي اللمسات *
> 
> *لانو بدون الإبتسامة ما رح يكون هونيك الفه بين الناس عند الوهلة الأولى للقا*
> *وبدون الإعتذار رح تنجرح الكثير من القلوب المسالمة .*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجبعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



just member قال:


> *الله عليكى يا امنا الغالية*
> 
> *كلها لمسات جميلة *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> ...


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



grges monir قال:


> موضوع هايل وروعة كاندى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك  يا جرجس​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على اللمسات الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك  يا وليم​


----------



## loay alkldine (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*

جميل جداااا عاشت ايدج ست كاندي
ربنا يباركك  
سلام المسيح​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



> السؤال
> 
> 
> قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية .. نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك .. فالسؤال عن الآخرين يشعرهم بأهميتهم .. بقيمتهم .. بمحبتهم .. يولد فيهم شعور رائع لا تصفه الكلمات .. فمن منّا بصراحة من يسأل عن الآخرين إذا غابوا...
> ...


 

*ميرسى كاندى*
*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



loay alkldine قال:


> جميل جداااا عاشت ايدج ست كاندي
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمسات تحسسك بقيمة الحياة..*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى*
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*لمسات سحرية*

*لمسات سحرية*


 *نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور.. *
* ويكرم حيث كان.. *



* اللمسة الأولى: ((الإبتسامة)) *


* الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ *

* وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة.. *

* وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..فأبتسموا بكل اللغات.. *




* اللمسة الثانية: ((الإعتذار)) *


* أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا.. *

* إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه *

* وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..أو أبكى عينا..والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع *

* أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. فأعتذروا بكل اللغات..  *



* اللمسه الثالثة: ((المحبة)) *


* وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين ..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم ستجد *

* قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء .. *

* والمحبة لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا *

* من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة .. فأحبوا بكل اللغات.. *


* اللمسة الرابعة: ((السؤال)) *


* قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم *

* بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات.. *

* فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره.. *

* أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات.. *


* اللمسة الخامسة: ((الصلاة))*

* أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة *

* في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح.. *

* أو الكتابة كإرسال رسالة مليئة بالدعوات أو ككتابة رد كما نفعل في المنتديات..*

*منقول*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لمسات سحرية*

حلوووووووووووووووين اوووووووووى بجد
الموضوع راااااائع
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لمسات سحرية*



> فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه





موضوع جمييل جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لمسات سحرية*

* اللمسه الثالثة: ((المحبة))


وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين ..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم ستجد

قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء ..

والمحبة لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا

من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة .. فأحبوا بكل اللغات..





كالعاده 


موضوع 

رائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتكم ومجهوداتكم .............. آميــــــــن

شكـــــــــرا جــــــــــدا​*


----------



## سور (1 فبراير 2010)

*خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

*نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور..*​ 
_*اللمسة الأولى: الإبتسامة*_
_*---------------------------------*_​

_*الإبتسامة هي المفتاح الأول لكل القلوب المغلقة..فهي مفتاح لقلوب الأطفال ومفتاح لقلوب الكبار ومفتاح لقلوب الشيوخ*_​ 

_*وليس من الضروري أن تكون الإبتسامة بالفعل..فأحيانا تبتسم الحروف حينما تكتب لأنها تكون من قلوب صادقة..*_​ 

_*وتبتسم الهدايا عندما تهدى لأنها مليئة بالمحبة والوفاء..فأبتسموا بكل اللغات..*_​ 
_*××××××××××××××××××××××××**_​ 
_*اللمسة الثانية: الإعتذار*_
_*---------------------------------*_​ 
_*أحيانا نخطأ ولانرى أننا قد أخطأنا ..وأحيانا أخرى قد نبتدأ في طريق الخطأ..وأحيانا أخرى نشك إنا أخطأنا..*_​ 

_*إن الإعتذار هو ثاني لمساتنا السحرية لكل القلوب فما أجمل ذاك الذي يعتذر عن تقصيره..وذاك الذي يعتذر عن خطأه*_​ 

_*وذاك الذي يعتذر لأنه لربما جرح قلبا..أو أبكى عينا..والإعتذار له صوره فقد يكون برسالة أو بإعتراف تملأه الدموع*_​ 

_*أو بكلمة واحدة أنا أسف.. فأعتذروا بكل اللغات..*_​ 

_*××××××××××××××××××××××××**_​ 
_*اللمسة الثالثة: المحبة في الله*_
_*---------------------------------*_​ 
_*وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين في الله..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم في ذات الله ستجد*_​ 

_*قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء ..*_​ 

_*والمحبة في الله لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا*_​ 

_*من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة في الله.. فأحبوا في الله بكل اللغات..*_​ 
_*××××××××××××××××××××××××**_​ 
_*اللمسة الرابعة: السؤال*_
_*---------------------------------*_​ 
_*قد يستغرب البعض منكم عندما أعتبر السؤال لمسة سحرية..نعم بل أنه أكثر من ذلك..فالسؤال عن الأخرين يشعرهم*_​ 

_*بأهميتهم..بقيمتهم..بمحبتهم..يولد فيهم شعور رائع لاتوصفه الكلمات..*_​ 

_*فمنا من يسأل عن الأخرين إذا غابوا. أو إذا مرضوا..أو إذا صابتهم ضائقة معنوية أو مادية..وللسؤال صوره..*_​ 

_*أما بالذهاب لمنزل الشخص أو مكالمته بالهاتف أو إرسال رسالة له ..فأسألوا يسأل عنكم..بكل اللغات..*_​ 
_*××××××××××××××××××××××××**_​ 
_*اللمسة الخامسة: الصلاة*_
_*---------------------------------*_​ 
_*أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة*_​ 

_*في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح..*_​

*منقوووووووووووووول*​


----------



## solofanty (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميرسى كتير ليك ... موضوع بجد هايل​​


----------



## Fady_1 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ياريت كلنا نعمل كده 
بصراحه الحياه هتبقى أجمل كتير 
ثانكس سور :big35:
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## سور (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميررررسى سولو لمرورك الجميل
الرب معك


----------



## سور (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميررررسى فادى لمرورك الجميل
الرب معك


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*



سور قال:


> *نعم أنها لمسات سحرية ولكنها واقع ملموس..أشياء كل منا يستطيع أن يفعلها فتفتح له القلوب..وتتسع له الصدور..*
> 
> 
> _*اللمسة الأولى: الإبتسامة*_
> ...















:download:

اللة عليكى يا سور 
وعلى موضوعاتك التى اتابعها باهتمام وبشغف فعلا 
واستفاد واتعلم منها 

لمسات ساحرة فعلا 

بس انا اكتر ما يؤثرنى فيمن امامى 

روحانيتة وصدقة 


شكرا ليكى سور 
واتابع بشغف  جديدك 
واحلى تقييم 


​


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

*عندك حق خصوصا الاعتذار لان ناس كتير بتفتكره بيقلل منها مع انه بيرفع من قيمة الى بيعتذر جدا خصوصا لو مكنش مُخطأ وعايز يرضى الى قدامه .. المحبة ليها وقع جميل على الانسان الى قدامك ومأثرة جدا*
*شكرا سور*


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*


_*أطهر لمسة وأنقاها عندما ترفع  القلوب إلى السماء وتطلب من الله لأخيك أو من تحبه أو من يجد ضائقة*_​ 

_*في حياته بالفرج ..تصلي له فتثلج  صدره بتلك الصلاه..فيكون كالبلسم للجروح..


*_كلمات بمنتهى الجمال والرقة..

الرب يسوع  علمنا واعطانا كل شيء

الباقي اننا نقبل هذه التعاليم 

مشكورة يا سور

موضوعك هادف..
_*
*_​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

*اللمسة الثالثة: المحبة في الله
---------------------------------

وماأجملها من لمسة..أحب الأخرين في الله..قدم لهم ..أخدمهم ..سارع إلى فعل الخير لهم..أحببهم في ذات الله ستجد


قلوبهم تحييك..ترحب بك..وتمتد تلك الأكف لتصافح كفك وتمضي بمحبة وإخاء ..


والمحبة في الله لها صورها..فمنا من يكتب في المنتديات ينصح هذا ويوجه ذاك..ومنا من يتبرع لخدمة الفقراء..ومنا


من يبحث عن حوائج الأخرين ليقضيها فهنيئا لتلك القلوب المحبة في الله.. فأحبوا في الله بكل اللغات..

××××××××××××××××××××××××*

**اهم لمسه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللة عليكى يا سور
> وعلى موضوعاتك التى اتابعها باهتمام وبشغف فعلا
> ...


 
*ايه المرور الرقيق ده يا اسميشال*
*واضح انك بتتسمى بالخمس لمسات دول*
*ميرسى كتير ليكى يا قمر *
*وانا كمان بحب اتابع مواضيعك المنوعه فى كل الاقسام*


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميرسى قوى جيلان 
نورتى الموضوع بارائك الجميلة
الرب معكى


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

الموضوع بشعر بقيمته 
عندما تشرفنى بالمرور عليه
شكرااا ليك كتير
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

كليمو الموضوع بشعر بقيمته 
عندما تشرفنى بالمرور عليه
شكرااا ليك كتير
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

*
موضوع جمييل جدا


شكرا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميرررررسى بنت موسى الاسود لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
الرب معك


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

ميرسى كتير سندريلا لمرورك الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## سور (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحرية تفتح بها القلوب*

شكرا النهيسى لمرورك الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: خمس لمسات سحريه لتفتح بها القلوب ...... ولكن بكل اللغات*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

